# gasoline soaked plywood



## hennyh (Nov 14, 2006)

sondrejcak said:


> gasoline leaked from generator onto and through indoor/outdoor carpet and plywood flooring on outdoor screened porch- totally saturating a corner of the porch. Area has been "airing out" for 3-4 months but a strong odor of petroleum or oil remains. How do I get rid of the odor? There is no visible stain where gas leaked...just the strong odor. Any ideas?


Replace it before your home goes "poof".


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

I'd pull the board up. If the smell persists that would worry me.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm betting seriously on this from prior training in this area: The VOC's (Volatile Organic Compound's) have dissipated from the gas which spilled onto the plywood. This would be the actual chemicals which would burn. What you are smelling is the additive(s) and color dyes that are put into gasoline per each supplier for various reasons. Almost all of these would also be non-flammable by now. *I/ME* at this point would try using TSP (Tri-Sodium Phosphate) mixed with _HOT_ water to put onto this area and scrub with a stiff brush, then rinse clean with a garden hose. This may take multiple cleanings. Do allow complete drying between cleanings so as not to damage the wood from water. You stated this is an outdoor porch--fan dry. TSP can be found at/near the paint department at big box stores. It is a non-petroleum based cleaner used to clean the sides of homes, porches, etc., to remove greases before painting. Keep us posted please and Good Luck, David


----------

